# Balintawak Seminar with GM Bobby Taboada - Pasadena, MD



## Emptyglass (May 28, 2003)

Hello everyone:

Just a brief announcement about an upcoming seminar in Pasadena MD with Grandmaster Bobby Taboada:

Apolo's Karate 
with Manolito's Combative Styles of the Pacific Islanders proudly presents

Grand Master Bobby Taboada's Balintawak Eskrima 2003 Seminar

Come join the fun and learn "Balintawak" StickFighting_from International Instructor Grand Master Bobby Taboada.
With his vast experience and actual street encounters you will see how effective and explosive this Filipino Warrior Fighting Art can be.
Everyone is welcome...

Date: July 26th, Saturday
Time: 10am - 5pm
Location: 
Apolo's Karate
8056 Ritchie Highway,
Pasadena, Maryland 21122

Training fee:
$65 before July 12th, 
$75 after July 12th or at the door

Recommended gear:
Comfortable work-out attire. 
2 Eskrima sticks.

Information: _Guro Bobby _(410) 768-5299 or e-mail: kalidrada@aol.com

For more information, go to:
http://hometown.aol.com/kalidrada/upcoming.html

Thanks very much and hope to see some of you there!

Richard Curren


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

This event is coming up!


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 23, 2003)

This weekend! We already have 30 pre-registered confirmed.

Thanks,

Richard Curren


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 25, 2003)

This is tomorrow! Dinner with the Grandmaster tonight. Very exciting!!!

Hope to see some of you there on Saturday. 

Thanks,

Richard Curren


----------



## Rocky (Jul 25, 2003)

I recently heard that Gm Taboada was been slightly plaged (sp) with an illness the last year or so, I would appreciate it if someone would forward my best wishes to him. I hope his seminar this weekend has a great turnout. I look forward to meeting with him some day and hopefully picking his brain!!!! and learning some stuff, I have met a few of his students in passing and they were all class acts.


Rocky Pasiwk
Cuentada De Mano
Anciong Bacon's Balintawak


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 26, 2003)

An excellent seminar.  GM Taboada taught a variety of single stick couters and disarms after spending a good 2+ hours on power striking and foot-work.
The only downside was the way in which his passion for the art and energy on the floor reminded me of Remy Presas..... and made me miss him.
I should also note that GM Taboada started the morning off by paying his respects to Professor and asking how many Modern Arnis players were in the house.  This was my first time on the mat  with him and I was both touched and impressed.


(edited for typo)


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *I recently heard that Gm Taboada was been slightly plaged (sp) with an illness the last year or so, I would appreciate it if someone would forward my best wishes to him. *



Hi Rocky:

GM Taboada is watching what he eats and exercising regularly to make sure he stays in good health. 

The seminar was fantastic! Thanks to everyone who came to support GM Bobby Taboada and Guro Bobby Ladra by attending. We had 42 students at the final count, a number of whom were Modern Arnis students and instructors.

Richard Curren


----------



## loki09789 (Jul 29, 2003)

Rich,
 Bobby was always a great Seminar guest.  Sorry I missed this one.  Do you know if he has a seminar schedule posted on the internet or anywhere else?

Paul Martin


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> his passion for the art and energy on the floor reminded me of Remy Presas.....
> 
> 
> I recently attended a Seminar hosted by Bobby Taboada and Raffy Pambuan here in Florida, and I thought to myself the same thing.  Some of his manorisms are are also very similar, like when he would explain a technique, he would pause after the explaination and look at everbody with a certain intensity (the room is dead quiet).  Also, while everybody was practicing I was watching GM Taboada and Raffy Pambuan working on different things together, when GM Taboada accidently got hit in the balls, and then started playing it up, he had the whole room laughing.


----------

